# U.S. Navy Ohio Class Ballistic Missile Submarines



## FastTrax (Nov 5, 2020)

True Apocalypse machines.











www.globalsecurity.org/wmd/systems/ssbn-726.htm

www.chonday.com/3064/pen1usnavy1/

https://military.wikia.org/wiki/List_of_Ohio_class_submarines

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohio_class_submarine

This video is good. I don't know why the intro screen is showing this. Thnx.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 5, 2020)

The officers are truly dwarfed by this monster sized submarine aren't they?
I for one am glad America is an ally of Australia


----------



## bowmore (Nov 5, 2020)

I sailed on two of the first generation FBM subs. I had wanted to sail on a sub since I was young and read every book I could about subs. Checked that off my bucket list 
My favorite movie is "Hunt for Red October"


----------



## Pecos (Nov 5, 2020)

I can attest that these "boomer" sailors party HARD when they get back into port. We had a couple of them in our neighborhood in Hawaii, and the best thing you can do is just join them as you are unlikely to be able to sleep through the ruckus, and complaining about it would be a very bad idea.

I have never been aboard a boomer, but I gather that they are drastically different from the fast attack subs that I installed electronic equipment on in the Pearl Harbor shipyard.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 5, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I can attest that these "boomer" sailors party HARD when they get back into port. We had a couple of them in our neighborhood in Hawaii, and the best thing you can do is just join them as you are unlikely to be able to sleep through the ruckus, and complaining about it would be a very bad idea.
> 
> I have never been aboard a boomer, but I gather that they are drastically different from the fast attack subs that I installed electronic equipment on in the Pearl Harbor shipyard.



One of my nephews is stationed at Kings Bay. When I became aware of what boomers really were in my morbid fascination of their massively destructive capability I would relentlessly pester him about his assignment and he would say uncle Harold all you need to know is that my shipmates and I am there to help protect your freedom and very way of life and If we fail in that mission then any and everything I enlighten you about will be academic. When he does visit I no longer pester him but just know to enjoy his company.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 5, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> The officers are truly dwarfed by this monster sized submarine aren't they?
> I for one am glad America is an ally of Australia


They sure are, and there would be no room for claustrophobia.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 25, 2022)

Redirect To MSF On 10/25/2022 1854 HRS


----------



## Been There (Oct 26, 2022)

I just hope we never have to need these ballistic missile subs.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 26, 2022)

I served on a Destroyer Tender and when we were on tender avail in port,  we always had a bunch of tin cans alongside but occasionally a diesel submarine would also come to us for help. Once, a bootcamp pal of mine was on a sub that tied up to us. He took me on a tour and I can say those old subs were small and cramped. We used to call the dolphins "sewer pipe sailors". Brave men to volunteer for that duty. No sub in this picture.


----------



## Been There (Oct 27, 2022)

I toured the USS Seawolf. When you are in one of those tin cans, you imagine what it’s like to be at sea at dive to even a 1000 feet. I can only imagine. Guys that have been stationed onboard subs have told me that after awhile, you kind of forget what you are doing and it all seems natural.


----------

